# Bios Asus P5KC Problem



## kingxiv (Mar 9, 2008)

Recently built new pc with these specs.

Windows XP SP2
Asus PK5C 
OCZ 1333Mhz pc3 10666 2x1gb
Ati X1050 gfx card <-- (was free, go easy on me)
Q6600 Intel 2.4Ghz with Artic Freeze 7 fan
PSU OCZ 600W
80gb SATA Samsung <-- (again free :grin: )

(nothing is overclocked)

To get the most out of my DDR3 ram i read that it was best to update the bios as it was about 3 months out of date. So i did.

It all seems to work, as i can use the pc very well, i am wrtiting this with no problems, except when i try to restart it or shut it down and reboot. It will not boot up again without me reseting the CMOS, after this it works again. I hit f2 to continue and it loads windows xp. I cannot seem to regress the bios nor does reloading the original one work either. I did not make any mistakes whilst flashing the bios nor any other setup procedure.

Im positive it is down to the new bios even though before i updated it, it was a bit ropey it did not do this all the time. Ive tried everything and im stumped. :upset:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

In my shop recently, I have gotten a couple of Asus boards for customers that have had only minimal usage and the motherboard battery was dead. I have even had one that came with a DOA battery. I would start with this rig by putting a new battery in there.


----------



## kingxiv (Mar 9, 2008)

You reckon? I mean i have only had it for 3 days, up and running for 2 of them. But i suppose it wont cost much. If that doesnt work, do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

kingxiv said:


> You reckon? I mean i have only had it for 3 days, up and running for 2 of them. But i suppose it wont cost much. If that doesnt work, do you have any other suggestions?


I have seen stranger things and with that one that came DOA on the battery, kind of makes me wonder. Hey, they are about 2 for $4.50 (I always buy them two at a time) at Wally World, so a cheap try. If that doesn't fix it, then post back and we will take other things in to consideration.


----------



## kingxiv (Mar 9, 2008)

Tried that, but no good same problem exists. If you need any more information that i havent given and would be useful let me know. Searched all week for alternatives


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If it does not hold a bios set and has a new battery with the clear jumper in the home (1 & 2) correct postion (you did check that I am sure), you may have to RMA that board. I suggest you contact ASUS and ask them for an RMA.


----------



## kingxiv (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah, i decided to rma it as i culd not find any solutions, suppose ddr3 top end with ddr2/3 type boards is still a mystery for asus. thanks for the advice anywho.


----------



## FinZip (May 25, 2008)

Hi m8!

Well i had similar propler after updating bios. I had bios 0903 before and i notice that there was 2 new ones...1001 and 1005 beta. So i update first to 1005 beta...not working..had to reset CMOS and proplems continue like you said...not entering to windows without reseting allways CMOS..well i downgrate to 1001 and same proplem exist still..then i tryed to go 0903 but i was getting message "EEPROM type incompatible" Well i had to uninstall Asus Update program and get older one to downgrate bios. I used Asus Update V5.28.01 and from options i set BIOS Downgradable and flash older 0903 (btw only way to downgrade..cant do it from bios with EZ flash). Now everything is working well. 
I think you have to set dram to run 1333Mhz manualy from bios as well, i hope this helps you.

Asus P5KC
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
G-Skill 1066Mhz DDR3 2x1GB
Asus GF8800 GTS 512Mb
PSU Seasonic S12II-500W 
Samsung 320GB T166 SATA


----------

